# Mini thru Xbox One



## thehepcat (Jan 9, 2002)

My apologies if I missed this issue somewhere else, but initial search struck out.

I have my Mini - which I am deeply in love with - running into the HDMI pass through of my Xbone. I am frequently getting the "HDMI connection not permitted" error. If I unplug and replug the HDMI cable in the Mini, the video feed starts right up.

Is this more an Xbox One issue or a Mini one?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You already know the answer to that - if you plug the Mini into the TV and it doesn't happen, it's the Xbox.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Run the HDMI out of the mini through an active HDMI splitter. Send one output to the Tv and one to the XBOne. I don't have any issues with the HDMI output from my mini going into my secondary XBOne. Not since I added the active HDMI splitter.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Check Amazon.com for HDview splitter, works wonders.... It's a little over $20


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I use a couple of these HDMi splitters with my XBOnes.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D66RAU/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My only complaint is the bright red LEDs. I needed to use some LightDims on them.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> I use a couple of these HDMi splitters with my XBOnes.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008D66RAU/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> My only complaint is the bright red LEDs. I needed to use some LightDims on them.


I've noticed that it seems every active splitter claimed to work that isn't the ViewHD, is a box that is identical-looking, in every way, with the same dimensions, as a ViewHD. Most look like the only differences are the paint color, brand, and model.

Is there a monoprice active splitter that has been verified to be as good, or better? So far, the reviews for monoprice ones tend to specifically point out HDCP issues, and how the monoprice ones don't even handle HDCP, at all.

I'm actually looking for a decent 4x2 or 2x2 matrix from monoprice. Any suggestions on that front? Actually, their shipping is so expensive, I might be better off trying-out from another source...

One place I have never bought from is Amazon. I've only used them for price-matching, and a place to start research from...

If possible, I'd rather buy something from Newegg. I have a Premier membership, which gives me the ability to return things for any reason, without restocking, and with pre-paid return shipping. The membership paid for itself with my first order, and saved me a lot of money on my first return.


----------

